
Salesforce Certification and User Training Portal - mikewheelersfdc
https://mikewheelermedia.teachable.com
======
mikewheelersfdc
I've taught Salesforce to over 18,000 students on the Udemy platform. I am now
launching my own learning platform, powered by Teachable. Through the month of
May, to get things started, I am running a beta-sale - use promo code BETA to
get any of my courses, or all of them in a bundle, for 96% off. 42 hours of
in-depth video training, covering both the Administrator and Platform App
Builder Certifications, as well as Lightning Experience, Salesforce1 and
Salesforce Classic user training for Marketing, Sales, Service and Analytics.
[https://mikewheelermedia.teachable.com/p/bundle/?coupon_code...](https://mikewheelermedia.teachable.com/p/bundle/?coupon_code=BETA&preview=logged_out)

